# WTF



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

THIS HEAP CAME TO MY WORK TODAY ....WHAT ARE PEOPLE THINKING


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

now thats gata gangsta :cheesy:











































:barf:


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

Me personally, I think it kinda looks tight... From the pics it looks like they did good quality work on the top itself.


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

top  
car :uh:


----------



## 1_PUMP (Dec 10, 2009)

its ugly but i wanna know how much that costed.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1_PUMP_@May 27 2010, 05:59 PM~17624910
> *its ugly but i wanna know how much that costed.
> *


its not real so cant be much


----------



## soul sam'ri (Apr 19, 2003)

Don't hate....Different makes the world go round


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 27 2010, 09:37 AM~17621305
> *THIS HEAP CAME TO MY WORK TODAY ....WHAT ARE PEOPLE THINKING
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Reminds me of my dads old 70's guitar case... :ugh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I want some gata shoes :cheesy:


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

The shit does not match anything


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

what were people thinking? about the trends that the elite set and judge how stupid the gernal population is by seeing which trends get followed.

Remember what the kids are wearing these days and what kind of musicians are wealthy...


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

I like it. looks better than the whole gator stitched into a seat


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by soul sam'ri_@May 27 2010, 08:36 PM~17626683
> *Don't hate....Different makes the world go round
> *



More like bad taste. Just because you can doesn't make it a good idea.


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 909sleepy909 (Jul 5, 2009)

ARE THE WHEELS BIG?
DO IT RIDE GOOD?

LEAN BACK RIGHT HAND ON THE PINEWOOD...


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 909sleepy909_@Jun 5 2010, 05:13 AM~17699837
> *ARE THE WHEELS BIG?
> DO IT RIDE GOOD?
> 
> ...


where the cream at! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

what a waste of a gator


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Top :biggrin: 
Car :biggrin: 
TOGERTHER :twak:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

POOR CUTLASS


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

Dang that mada fuka is tight tight I tells yea can't wait till I get the loot to drop my ride off and get mines does but snake skin yea


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@May 31 2010, 12:23 PM~17653644
> *what were people thinking? about the trends that the elite set and judge how stupid the gernal population is by seeing which trends get followed.
> 
> Remember what the kids are wearing these days and what kind of musicians are wealthy...
> *


That could probably be said 10 years ago too and 10 years before that and so on.....

I'd roll that car....................with the top down all day long :biggrin:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

30 bucks a yard at joannes fabrics......i got ostrich lol


----------



## 90ina75impala (Feb 23, 2011)

:wow: Crocodile dun-dee!


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

the fabric is called tru-croc its 32 a yard. i got it prices the other day while at the fabric store.. i have it on my seats in my caprice,, i found the junkyard front and back and the got them for 150, and i also pick up anything that had the fabric on it, never know might use it to cover somthing


----------



## Mnt86ss (Jan 10, 2009)

Gator Grain has been around for a long time. Mopar used to throw it on Cuda's and Roadrunners. Its badass.


That Cutty on the other hand, is quite gay


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 6 2010, 03:59 PM~17710222
> * what a waste of a gator
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 27 2010, 10:37 AM~17621305
> *THIS HEAP CAME TO MY WORK TODAY ....WHAT ARE PEOPLE THINKING
> 
> 
> ...


maybe if the car was a differnt color...... MAYBE


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cruisethewhip_@May 13 2011, 08:18 AM~20544814
> *maybe if the car was a differnt color...... MAYBE
> *


Yeah, I think its the colors that make it look really bad.


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@May 13 2011, 05:52 PM~20547851
> *Yeah, I think its the colors that make it look really bad.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

gata cool, color not!!


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

some body shoulda offered to do a paint job cause i think he makes custom cars look bad


----------



## pitoloco121 (Nov 30, 2010)

nice worl


----------



## pitoloco121 (Nov 30, 2010)

nice work,fuck the haters


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

bet you can guess what the driver looks like lol


----------



## fjc422 (Dec 20, 2010)

Gotta show respect for the man cuz he spent some coin to get HIS ride the way HE wants it, we as lowriders gotta remember that as we roll the streets there are plenty of people trying to clown our style (even tho they try to dress like us, etc.) and how we choose to modify our vehicles, so while we may not like any particular style we should appreciate the hard work someone has put into their car........now can someone please help me down from this box


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

fjc422 said:


> Gotta show respect for the man cuz he spent some coin to get HIS ride the way HE wants it, we as lowriders gotta remember that as we roll the streets there are plenty of people trying to clown our style (even tho they try to dress like us, etc.) and how we choose to modify our vehicles, so while we may not like any particular style we should appreciate the hard work someone has put into their car........now can someone please help me down from this box


dont fall down  :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

******* shit


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Yeah the TOP is really nice, on that car, naw, that is not what it is about


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

*chrome*



lone star said:


> ******* shit


send me a PM,i wana all about that site


----------

